# Timmy source?



## chromewaves (Nov 16, 2012)

Are there any Paul Cochrane Timmy dealers in Canada besides Freteleven? They're sold out right now and I've got a hankering to try one out, ideally without paying international shipping and duties...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I bought one here some years ago.

Paul C. Audio Timmy [PC-TY] - $180.00CA : Guitar Effects Canada, The Candy Store For Guitarists


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

I bought mine here. Looks like he is out of stock right now but he gets restocked often. Guitar Effects Canada, The Candy Store For Guitarists


----------



## chromewaves (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks; I've put myself down to be notified when he gets stock again.


----------

